# hand straps



## shayne (Feb 19, 2015)

best place to get straps for your hands


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Come again?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Like these ..... Frisky 8-Piece Restraint Set | Extreme Restraints


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Go tesco, you will find them near the pussy whips and bollock purses


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

shayne said:


> best place to get straps for your hands


You mean wrist straps, can get them for a few quid at bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk no point spending more on them they're all the same


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

MP do a decent set of wrist straps


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I take it you mean wrist straps op?


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

4NT5 said:


> MP do a decent set of wrist straps


This. just cut the shiitty foam pads off on the inside


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Ebay, no need to overpay for branded ones


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

amazon £3 RDX


----------



## Shepy87 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ebay as mentioned the RDX brand are reasonably priced.


----------

